# Help with white spot



## mash (Jul 10, 2011)

I have a 3 week old aquarium and last week I bought a goldfish which turned out to have white spot. I treated the tank with interpet white spot treatment on Wednesday and the fish died on Friday and has infected the other goldfish so I did the second dose on Saturday and the white spots still aren't going from my fish (I did take out the carbon filter). How long does it take for spots to go? and should I do another treatment on Wednesday if they haven't gone? any tips would be welcome on the matter.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

My molly has ich (white spot). He has had it for about a week now.... it hasnt infected the other fish but it hasnt gone away, and i've been dosing melafix and ich attack.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It takes about 23 days to fully rid a tank of ick under constant treatment. The spots represent only the small handful of ickies that you can see; for each one there are hundreds more waiting to strike.


----------

